

A bunch of NYC startups are having an open house June 10th - mtw
http://walkaboutnyc.com/

======
mixonic
Walkabout is upon us! 84 startups are opening their doors to visitors today.
This is way bigger than last year's Walkabout.

------
bjhess
Reminder, this is taking off tomorrow at noon. Over 80 companies are involved!

------
mkrisher
This is going to be a great event! If you are in New York, check it out.

